# My Leopard Gecko Pics



## Matt W (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

As I promised, here are some pics of my leopard gecko Gizmo, for some reason the contrast went so his/her colours should be a bit brighter than they are in the pics, but here you go anywayz:






















Thx

Matt


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 15, 2005)

Perfect little specimen  Congrats.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2005)

very nice matt. You planning on breeding? Looks like a nice morph for a breeding proj.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Matt W (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

Yer, thx, was labeled as a hypo morph, not sure if that was right, and yer, once he/she is about 3 years old I was thinking breeding leos!

Thx

Matt


----------



## Samzo (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats cool matt. Yeah i believe it is a hypo. Hypos are my favourite lol *coughbreedthemcough* :lol: 

Also if anyone wants tosee my leos (and other animals) go to http://photobucket.com/albums/b359/samsamtheherpman/


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2005)

nice pix sam. Yeah. hypos are great to breed, I just bred my hypo and with a jungle lavender male, and got lil babies, just waiting for their markings to start to show, so cute though!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

